# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Ti ndriste Kosoves vetem nga vjershat liria dhe fati

## Bel ami

* Dritero Agolli* 

Ti ndriste Kosoves vetem nga vjershat liria dhe fati

Ti ndriste Kosoves vetem nga vjershat liria dhe fati
Mua lavdia me takonte te parit
me forcen e vargut si pjepra do prisja koka dhe callma
dhe flamurin lart do ta ngrija ne malin e Sharit.

Ti ndriste Kosoves vetem nga vjershat liria dhe fati
me shpaten e vargut do beja kerdine e hatane
ne fushe-Kosove nuk do vritej vetem sulltan Murati
do vriteshin katermbedhjete sulltane.

Ti ndriste Kosoves vetem nga vjershat liria dhe fati!






p.s.  Kjo poezi nuk i eshte permbajtur origjinalit te shkruar,por memorjes personale.Shqpresoj te mos kem bere gabime

----------


## macia_blu

te falenderoj per posten..dhe nuk me thua ne cilin vellim e ka  Driteroi kete poezi ?  Se ..dua ta shoh... pls
te pershendet macia _

----------


## illiriani

macia, moj a nuk po e din na cili cikel eshte ajo poezia e Driteroit?
Nuk besoj se do t'i kish takuar atij 'lavdia te parit' sepse NENA PARTI e kishte ne gji shtrenguar...ai nuk e ndjeu mire aromen e lirise se Kosoves!

ja pra Kosoves i ndriti edhe nga vjershat liria edhe fati

e shihni?

----------


## Bel ami

Kosoves nuk i ndriti liria nga vjershat apo me sakte nga bejtet,por i ndriti nga gjaku i luftetareve te UCK-se  dhe jo nga moria e tellalleve.Kosoves i ndriti liria nga gjaku.

Nuk e cliruan Kosoven ata qe dergjeshin mejhaneve,por ata qe qene ne vijen e pare te frontit.

----------


## macia_blu

per Driteroin...edhe te vras.
Te lutem.... se nuk dua ta bej....
ok?
!

----------


## illiriani

po me qene edhe vjershetor edhe me pushke ne dore? A ka gje me mire? Ne vijen e pare te frontit te luftes ishin pikerisht poetet, ata qe i thirren lirise, toke me liridashesit bijte me besnik te popullit!

Po pa vjershe, a do te kishim hymnin kombetar? Edhe Hymni Kombetar eshte nje vjershe!

Nuk duhet bere dallime, se kemi pase luftetare te pendes e pushkes - cdo lufte organizohet me Pende e mbaron me pushke!

Po cka te iu bejme trimave pas luftes se!?

Lira eshte fitore e te gjithe atyre qe ia bene mundin me pende e me pushke dhe e gezojne gjeneratat!

***
...edhe ti moj macja, e harxhove ate rrethatore moj?
ta gjuaj perpara minin dhe harron pushken tevona :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Agim Doçi

Mace dhe BelAmi!
Nëse ka krijues që ka shkruar MË PAK për Kosovën ai është kryedeputeti i PS dhe poeti partiak Dritero Agolli! Po deshët po ju dërgoj një poezi të tijën që u shkrua sapo shpërtheu lufta në Kosovë dhe djemt e shquar të UCK-së jepnin jetën:

Dëgjo këtu ti Evropë!
Mbylle këtë histori e vëri kapak!
Se unë Dritëroi jam për një Shqipëri
28 mijë! As një pëllëmbë më shumë e as një pëllëmbë më pak!

Tani dhe një pjesëz nga një balladë e ndyrë e këtij arqimandriti poetik botuar tek vëllimi "Fletorka e mesnatës" ku në faqen 45 shkruan:

Fill i vetëm Ismail Qemali
Ecën nëper Vlorë i pikëlluar
Nata blu spërkatur me gurkali
Rruga gri me gjak njeriu e trazuar (kur pinin gjakun e Lek çokut)

Ecën plak i Vlorës nëpër hënë
zverdhur mjekra, zverdhur vrer këmisha
Djemt e mij ç'mëkat të keq bënë
çke me djem e mij Sali Berisha!
.......................
Pra ky që shkruan kështu, me datën 14 qershor 2002 duke pirë kafè në Tiranë me poetin e nderuar Fatos Arapi, i thashë:-
Driteroi i merr të keqen Vlorës dhe vlonjatëve! Por profesor Fatosi a të kujtohet se si u lemeris e gjithë Europa kur u hidhnin mbi kokë policisë së paarmatosur të Berishës, tavolina të mermerta e të gurta! Përse mbas 5 vitesh në pushtet socialistët që e akuzuan qeverinë dhe Berishën se u ka vjedhur paret me anë të Piramidave nuk e arretsojnë Saliun si hajdut!?????
Burri i ndërshëm dhe poeti i shquar Vlonjat Fatos Arapi më tha: - Po përse o Gimçe, me Dritëroin merresh ti?! Po ai është poet partiak, nuk është poet revolucionar!!!!!.
Nuk po e zgjas, por nëse dikush fyhet nga e VËRTETA, mua nuk më bëhet vonë!
Keni dhe vëllime me bejte të tjera të Driteroit si "Pelegrini i vonuar" ku i fryn paturpëisht ndarjes Jugë - Veri! Mallkuar kush i fryn kësaj!
Vlora është krenaria kombëtare - Veriu është vëllai trim i Vlorës! E harruat Isa Boletinin me Ismail Qemalë????? E harruat Gjolekën e famshëm! Shrkimtari më i shquar i yni që ka shkruar më shumë për Kosovën ka qenë dhe mbetet Ismail Kadarè. 
Ka të drejtë iliriani01, më falni që kam shkruar 704 për Kosovën, për Isuf Gërvallë, Adem Demaçin, Adem Jasharin, Zahir Pajazitin, Elfet Homollin, Marrshin e UCK-së, këngën "A vritet pafajsia" që e këndon Leonora Jakupi! MË FALNI! Ndoshta duhej një nivel poetik më i lartë dhe më i fuqishëm sesa tekstet e mija!
Pash nderin e po më falni???
Agim Doçi

----------


## buna

kam gjithe diten sot qe perpiqem te kujtoj...kush e ka shkruar ate:...u ngriten kembet t'i bien kokes...!!!

----------


## macia_blu

o Gim,
po  cfare ben o burre?
bel ami nuk paska te drejte te  vendose nje poezi    ne forum?
dhe nese paska... ne duhet te ngrihemi e te persekutojme  driteroin?
kush jemi ne?
nuk  vihet ne dyshim qenesia e  Driteroit si poet(qofte edhe nga fatos arapi) pse eshte apo jo partiak.
me ose pa parti...me ose pa  politik ai  Driteroi ne fakt eshte poet.
sikur te kishim nja dhjet  Dritero....
(me lejo te te them se kadarea nuk eshte poet- eshte shkrimtare dhe gjeni...dhe shume gjera po ama poet nuk eshte.....)
nejse ..une ia mohoj te drejten vetes te merrem me rrezimin e yjeve...
ndihem me fat  se kam  cfare te numeroi ne qiellin e leterise shqipe
nuk me vjen aspak mire pse poezia  u be teme diskutimi....(forumi yne  sofer e vogel me te vegjel per te diskutuar poezite e  Agollit)

sa per poezite e tua ....te cmoj   shume  dhe  jo vetem qe te kam falur por i kam rrethuar te gjtha me dashurine time.
( ti e di si i dua poezite une)
poezia nuk eshte biografia-politike e nje poeti..eshte shpirti, arti, mendja....dhe do ndjenja qe ai di ti liroje me te drejte ose jo... 
pra......................................
lutem, te me kesh kuptuar.

----------


## Bel ami

Me koke ne tryeze te flesh
te shohesh endra te blerta
sa ndot!... te zgjohesh e prape te gjesh
ne qoshe te vjellat e lena nga jeta

----------


## illiriani

(poezi rasti këtu)


Me rrëshqitë në Akull -
ndalesh dikund në Fund Kodre
E,
Më rrëshqitë në Fjalë -
nuk ndalesh deri në Fund Bote!

(28.Qërshor, 2002)

----------


## Redi

> Ti ndriste Kosoves vetem nga vjershat liria dhe fati



Duhet te pyesim rilindasit shqiptare per kete gje. 

Pse nuk moren pushken por penen.

----------


## Bel ami

me vjen keq qe jane te pakte ata qe e kuptojne Poezine

----------


## Agim Doçi

REDI dhe BELAMI!
Në vitin 1998 (në televizionin "TEUTA" TË DURRËSIT, NJË KOMUNISTE provokatore, kur po më intervistonin si autor të Marrshit të UCK-së e plot e plot këngë të tjera me të shquarin Edmond Zhulalin(muzikant), më tha:- Shoku Agim! Shumë të bukura i ke poezitë, të shkëlqyera i ke tekstet, por Kosova nuk çlirohet me tekste e këngë! Pa shko edhe ti njëherë e lufto me pushkë në dorë!..." Unë iu përgjigja: - Moj zonjë, e ke parë ndonjiherë Gjergj Fishtën apo Naim Frashërin me tesha zbori?...Të merremi vesht unëjam buburrec para tyre, por më ka rënë penda në dorë, pushkën ia kam lënë Zabit Brokajt që ankohet se nuk shet dot barut e armë, sepse nuk ka afër dhe në Rajon asnjë luftë!"
Pra Partia e Driteroit dhe e Zabitit, kur vriteshin djemt e Kosovës, hanin e pinin në "Rogner", ndërsa mua më ka dhënë edhe Komanda e TMK-së dhe ajo e Veteranëve dhe invalidëve të Luftës nja dy dekorata e urdhëra, që PPSH-ja nuk mî dha kurrë!!!! Ndonse ka shkruar Hymne si ai që këndon P.Simaku me fëmijtë "E duam lumturinë" e qindra e mijra të tjera!
Por s'ka gjë! Tani është Kohë Zvarranikësh, kOHË As****desh! Do vijë edhe Koha e Demokratëve mos u bëni merak! 
Ruajuni nga spiunët e UDB-së dhe të Sigurimit të Shtetit!
Agimi!

MACE_BLUE!
Po të dërgoj ty dhe të gjithë injorantëve që adhurojnë Driteroin poezinë e tij shkruar në rrebelimin greko-komunist 1997, për një Xhexheko që pinte gjak shqiptarësh tek sheshi i Flamurit dhe Dritero antikombëtari thurte Hymne kësaj qelbësire të lagjes çole të Vlorës!

Fap kallashnikovin
Dole në xhadè
Xhan e moj Xhexheko
Xhan e moj Xhexhè!

Dogje tre makina
Ngrite një rrebesh
Xhan e moj Xhexheko
Me nagant në brez!

Thirre oficerin
dil o pushtr në shesh
xhan o moj Xhexheko
Me nagant në brez!

Lakuriq e xhveshe
Shtrirë e le përdhè
Xhan e moj xhexheko
Xhan e moj Xhexhè
(kujtoni foton e oficer Lek çokut, që ia piu gjakun Xhexheja, Driteroj dhe PS-ja e Fatos Nanos)

Derdhte oficeri 
lotët si lajthi
Xhan e moj xhexheko
Me bomba në gji!

jep televizioni
Mish, shalë e seks
Cicave të tua
veç naganti feks!

EJ MACE_BLU!!!! tHIRRI MËNDJES! Driteroi ato ditë shkruante në faqen e parë të ZërPërit:
Katundarë e punëtorë
Mblidhuni të gjith në Vlorë
E të heqim kta malsorë
Kta malokë, me...pushkë në dorë!

Pra mos na xej kryet, hajt!
Agim Doçi

----------


## Brari

DRITERO AGOLLI   eshte autori ketyre vargjeve..

Fill i vetëm Ismail Qemali
Ecën nëper Vlorë i pikëlluar
Nata blu spërkatur me gurkali
Rruga gri me gjak njeriu e trazuar .

Ecën plak i Vlorës nëpër hënë
zverdhur mjekra, zverdhur vrer këmisha
Djemt e mij ç'mëkat të keq bënë
çke me djem e mij Sali Berisha!

Ne mos gaboj duhet te jene dhe nja 3-4 strofa te tjera..
Kjo poezi u be e u shpernda  si trakt  ne gjithe Shqiperine dhe ne Diaspore ne ditet e ngjarjeve ne Vlore, Lushnje,  Tepelene, Gjirokaster, Sarande etj ne ate qe e quajme Revoltat e 96-97- es.
Ti BELAMI  je deshmitar i atyre ngjarjeve sepse ke qen student ne "Eqerem Cabej" ato dite te tmerrshme dhe e kupton se kjo poezi pamvaresisht se ne te permendet plaku i Vlores u be per te mbeshtetur  Gramoz Rucin, Albert Shytin, Zan Caushin, Zabit Broken, Qeleshin,  Gjinushin,  Neki dardhen e Dredhen a si e kan dhe falangat e tyre bashki-zjarrvenese, kafkathyese, gjakpirese, ushtri-shkaterruese etj etj.
Pra Ismail Qemalin krijuesin e pamvaresise se Shtetit Shqiptar, Driteroi me paturpesi e ve ne nji llogore me ate qe sot eshte ne qelit e Burrelit si vrases i paskrupullt  ..pra me ZAN CAUSHIN.

Dje  Driteroi nga "shekulli"  i permendi plakes 90 e ca vjecare Geraldines  Gijontinen franceze te shekullit 17.

Driteroi i ka pasur te gjitha shancet te restauroje fytyren e tije prej Fosili Bolshevik por nuk deshi.. 
 Te vjen keq  qe Qemal Stafa..i hartimeve te bukura apo Migjeni i diellit alegorik nuk e kane mundesine te verifikojne bindjet apo iluzionet e tyre te KOHES por DRITEROI i jetoi kohet dhe i pa realitetet dhe nuk reflektoi.
Ai nuk ndihet per korrupsionin qe lulezon ne shtetin qe drejton Partia e tije por thote ..socialiste..mbani koken larte..!!"
Te adhurosh Agollin e PS-se e te hiqesh si atdhetar e poetik e romantik e sentimental etj eshte hipokrizi.
Nji poet eshte humanist ne Poezi dhe ne rruge.
Ne rruge, Driteroi eshte shok i rakise, shok i zabitit, shok i luiza Hoxhes , shok i partise se cac Angjelit e Bashkim Finos  e  miliardereve te tjere hajdute e ne Poezi shok me Bernsin e Pushkinin apo Majakovskin apo Naim frasherin..
Dicka nuk shkon ketu  ti Belami..
Duaje Driteroin puna jote..por ka dhe qe nuk e duan..e kane dashur por kur ja kane pare "bemat politike" e kane flakur nga zemra e tyre..

Dikush ketu donte te dinte kush ka bere vargjet..

"u ngriten kembet ti bijen kokes..

po.. i ka bere Shefqet MUSARAI  ne "epopeja e ballit" e ne ate poezi ironizon Mithat Frasherin me shoke..
Sot  kur i dime  "bemat" e PPSH-se  se Musarait dhe Bemat e Mithat Frasherit, djalit te Abdyl Frasherit, kollosit te kultures Shqiptare,  kuptojme  qarte se kush jane  "kembet"  dhe kush "kokat".
---------

Agim !  Ti nuk mburresh ne se thua se ke shkruar per Kosoven..

Te gjithe e dine..(natyrisht ata qe kane patur  interes per fatin e Kosoves) se ti ke krijuar dhjetra poezi e Kenge para luftes e gjate Luftes per Kosoven dhe ato u kenduan e recituan kudo dhe Ti ke pse te ndihesh krenar qe ne Kosoven e cliruar ke pjesen tende te merituar.l

pershendetje miqesore..
-----
Agim tani e pashe shkrimin tuaj te fundit..
Me trondite.

Te lumte pena dhe pena jote eshte e forte sepse eshte e verteta me te.
Ne penen e Driteroit gervish letren demagogjija e ambalazhuar me dinakeri "fshatari te sinqerte".

----------


## shigjeta

Nuk mund te vlersohet nje shkrimtar vetem per shkrimet e tij?  Perse sa permendet D. Agolli do te permenden bindjet e tij politike. Nese D. Agollit I eshte tekur te bej nje poezi  kundra S. Berishes nje shkrimtar tjeter mund ta bej nje poezi pro tij.  
Nese Kadare ka shkruajtur nje liber si " Dimri vetmis se madhe " kjo nuk I heq asnje presje talentit te tij. Mendoj se nje shkrimtar duhet vlersuar per talentin e tij dhe jo per bindjet e tij aq me pak ato politike

----------


## Lule Portokalli

Ta vleresosh shkrimtarin vetem per shkrimet e tij, kjo eshte nje utopi e kendeshme, qe ne rastin e Dritero Agollit, i takon ta bejne brezave qe do vijne. Por ne, qe akoma i kemi ne trup morrnicat e shkaktuara nga ato te ashtuquajturat revolta, do na duket gjithmone nje turp, nje poezi e tille, si ajo qe citon Agimi dhe qe eshte e shkruar nga Dritero Agolli. Ajo nuk eshte poezi kunder Sali Berishes, ajo eshte hymn qe i kendohet atyre koheve te errta qe pervec stresit te pashlyeshem qe na shkaktoi ne, e vuri Shqiperine si nje dordolec ne qender te opinionit boteror, dhe te gjithe qeshen dhe u tallen me te. 
Vertet qe ne nuk dime, psh, pikepamjet politeke te Dante Aligerit, dhe e gjykojme sot ate vetem si poet, por kane kaluar dekada. 
Ne nuk mund ta ndajme sot, talentin e Driteroit nga qenia e tij.
Nuk mund tia mohoj talentin. Eshte vertet dicka e rralle. Nuk mund te mohoj edhe shume nga poezite e tij, qe dua s'dua me bejne per vete.  Por dhe nuk e fal dot, kur ate talent e perdor per ti kenduar mizorive te tilla sic ka bere aty me siper...

----------


## Agim Doçi

Shpirtifshehur të flm shumë. Je tepër i saktë dhe padyshim i sinqertë. Të jam mirënjohës.
Kur një popull fillon të kritikojë apo fillon të ketë objeksione (vrejtje) për monumentet kombëtare (personalitete, rilindas, historianë, intelektualë, liderë, kryengritësa, qeveritarë apo Burra Shteti) - kjo tregon CIVILIZIM! Por kur vulgu popullor hedh baltë mbi monumentet, kjo tregon se ai popull ka marrë fund! 
Kjo sentencë filozofike më bën të reflektoj shpesh edhe me vet vehten, pra në vetminë time medituese. Rri shpesh e mendoj gjatë mbasi kam lëçitur fakte të reja apo kam gërmuar në fakte të vjetra për emra të "ndritur" të kombit, dhe veçanërisht për PERSONALITETET E VËRTETA KOMBËTARE, mbi të cilat janë hedhur padrejtësisht dhe fatkeqësisht tonelata pluhurash të "harresës" qëllimkeqëse ideologjike nga ana e institucioneve të kohës së Enverit. Konstatoj që shumë "autoritete" intelektuale, të frymëzuar nga servilizmi, frika, bindja e verbër dhe vese të tjera që i kultivoj koha e mbrapshtë diktatoriale, edhe pse SOT KANË HAPSIRË të reflektojnë "diçka" i mban peng!
Kjo "diçka" është PJESMARRJA NË KRIM!!!!!!
Nëse i ke bërë HOSSANA asaj kohe, sot kur NUK SUNDON neni 55 i ligjit famëkeq penal "agjitacion propogandë" - duhet të reflektosh në radhë të parëmbi vehten e pastaj mbi VLERAT e të tjerëve.
Nëse në POEZI Driteroi është MJESHTËR dhe MAL I LETRAVE tona, në politikë ai është bubrrec!!!! - këtë deklaratë timen publike e përsëris jo për të "ndryshuar" dimensionet e Driteroit poet, por për të shpalosur "karakterin" e tij në momente kthesash të mëdha! Kur u mbajt Kongresi i fundit i PPSH-së dhe i pari i PS-së (ama e quajtën Kongresi i vazhdimësisë) -Driteronë desh e nxorrrën me shqelma jashtë Pallatit të Kongreseve histerikët enveristë(!) - KAM QENË PREZENT! Atë mbrëmje me një personalitet të intelektualizmës shqiptare - Prof. Halil Daut Sykja - kemi shkuar në shtëpinë e Dritero Agollit për të festuar RINOVIMIN E TIJ! Ishte mbrëmja më e bukur e jetës time!!!...Mirëpo.....më pas Driteronë e thirrën "nga lart" dhe i kujtuan PENGUN(!!!!).
Tani në vitin 2002, dhe bile edhe në vitin 3003, unë dua që DITERO AGOLLI të jetë në PRESIDIUMIN E ANTOLOGJISË SË LETËRSISË KOMBËTARE! Ndërsa Driteroi ndoshta preferon Presidiumet Partiake! Nuk e di!
Ju këshilloj të mos merreni me Driteron politik! Lexoni Driteron poetik! Dhe më duket se unë atë citova! Dritero Agolli edhe në poezi, krijimtari, thirrje apo klithma poetike - i shërben PARTISË SË TIJ! AFERIM I QOFTË!
Për vehten, për Driteronë - kryetar i yni përgjatë "demokracisë" enveriane, dhe për të gjithë poetët e tjerë, unë po hedh nën këtë shënim të sinqertë timin vargjet e mëposhtëme:


UNË DHE POETËT

Ama "poetë" ishim ahere,
kur thurnin hymne për Partinë!
Tani liria është prapa dere,
poetët shajnë veç Shqipërinë!

Ua ktheva shpinën e më s'durova
duke e lënë  at' stan të lik!
"poetëve" vendin ua lëshova
Përplasa derën, e thashë: - Po ik!

Kalova udhë, kalova dete
Më ngjante vendi si një greminë!
E morra vargun, dhe vrava vehten,
rrëzuar jam sot mbi vetminë!..

Unë jam pra ky, që nuk ka hile!
Dhe jam ai që nuk ka frikë!
Unë poezinë s'e shes me kile!!
Si Driteroi me....... politikë!

Kur e marr vargun, ia shkul dy veshët
Po të mos dalë varg i qëlluar!
Ata  dhe poezinë e xhveshën
E bënë kushtrim për të mashtruar!

Pra lërmëni të vjerrshëroj!
Kjo Mbretëri më ka veç skllav!
Unë letrën vetëm zhvirgjëroj!
Dhe jam në varg - rrebel i madh!.....


Agim Doçi

----------


## Lule Portokalli

Agim,

Nje korigjim te vockel do te bej. Per mua duhet te thuash :

"Je teper e sakte dhe padyshin e sinqerte", sepse jam femer.  :buzeqeshje: 

Per te gjitha te tjerat jemi nenje mendje.

me respekt.

----------


## Agim Doçi

Shpirt i fshehur!
Pa shiko sesi e ke futur emrin tënd (NICK-un) midis nyjeve shquese i/e!
Të përqafoj shumë xhaxhi Gimi

----------

